# PlayStation 3 ab 2009 mit 45nm Cell Prozessor



## Overlocked (25. September 2008)

*Im Internet kursieren Gerüchte, nach denen Sony ab 2009 die Playstation 3 mit einem im 45nm Prozess gefertigten Cell Prozessor auf den Markt werfen will.

*Der größte Vorteil für den Käufer wäre wohl der verringerte Stromverbrauch, denn im Gegensatz zur aktuellen Variante, in der noch ein 65nm Cell Prozessor werkelt, würde die 45nm Version satte 40% weniger Strom verbrauchen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Der Cell Prozessor;
_
Auch für Sony würde etwas herausspringen, denn der kleinere Fertigungsprozess ist billiger in der Produktion, wobei sich die Vergünstigung auch auf den Endverbraucher auswirken könnte.

(Quelle: Hartware.de)


----------



## KTMDoki (25. September 2008)

das wäre sicher nicht schlecht, vielleicht erzielt Sony dann auch Gewinn mit der PS3


----------



## DanielX (25. September 2008)

Was mich interresiert, sind die 40% weniger Stromverbrauch wirklich nur auf den Shrink zurüch zu führen?

Achja und ausserdem dürfte die neue Version dann doch auch etwas mehr Leistung bei gleicher Taktrate haben, oder?


----------



## push@max (25. September 2008)

Vielleicht bringt dann Sony die Slim-Version der PS3 raus...die sollte eigentlich schon nach den Die-Shrink auf 65nm kommen.

Mich würde der geringere Stromverbrauch wie auch eine sicherlich leisere Konsole freuen.


----------



## FaStMinD85 (25. September 2008)

Zum Glück habe ich diese ganzen Sorgen nicht...
Auch wenn meine XBOX 360 weniger Leistung liefert, reicht mir das voll und ganz aus...
In Sachen Konsolen bin ich nicht nach dem allerletzten High End Schrei her, da ist der PC schon teuer genug...


----------



## push@max (25. September 2008)

FaStMinD85 schrieb:


> Zum Glück habe ich diese ganzen Sorgen nicht...
> Auch wenn meine XBOX 360 weniger Leistung liefert, reicht mir das voll und ganz aus...
> In Sachen Konsolen bin ich nicht nach dem allerletzten High End Schrei her, da ist der PC schon teuer genug...



Ein Freund von mir hat sich vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls eine XBOX 360 gekauft, beschwert sich allerdings über die Wärmeentwicklung, das riesen Netzteil mit einem dicken Kabel.

Ich dachte, dass die XBOX mit den Die-Shrinks des Prozessors und des Grafikchips die Probleme im Griff hätte.


----------



## eMMelol (26. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat sich vor 2 Wochen ebenfalls eine XBOX 360 gekauft, beschwert sich allerdings über die Wärmeentwicklung, das riesen Netzteil mit einem dicken Kabel.
> 
> Ich dachte, dass die XBOX mit den Die-Shrinks des Prozessors und des Grafikchips die Probleme im Griff hätte.


 

naja also die ps3 hat auch so nen dickes kabel fürs netzteil, wie es mit der wärme entwicklung bei der xbox 360 aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber meine ps3 is aufjedenfall zu warm/laut. 

mfg eMMe


----------



## push@max (26. September 2008)

eMMelol schrieb:


> naja also die ps3 hat auch so nen dickes kabel fürs netzteil, wie es mit der wärme entwicklung bei der xbox 360 aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber meine ps3 is aufjedenfall zu warm/laut.
> 
> mfg eMMe



Wann hast Du deine PS3 gekauft?


----------



## vinc (26. September 2008)

eMMelol schrieb:


> naja also die ps3 hat auch so nen dickes kabel fürs netzteil, wie es mit der wärme entwicklung bei der xbox 360 aussieht kann ich nicht sagen, aber meine ps3 is aufjedenfall zu warm/laut.
> 
> mfg eMMe




Also ich muss sagen, dass meine PS3 wirklich sehr leise ist. Natürlich muss man ihr ein wenig Platz zum "atmen" lassen. Ich konnte sie nur im Sommer bei hohen Zimmertemperaturen zu einer erhöhten Lärmbereitschaft. 
Das von dir angesprochene "dicke" Kabel (standard Kaltgerätekabel) ist im Vergleich zu dem Ziegelstein der mit der XBOX geliefert wird, nicht wirklich auffallend.

Ob ich mich - als PS3 Besitzer - darüber freuen kann weiss ich nicht, immerhin sitz ich auf dem alten Stromhungrigen Modell herum. Naja, s nächste mal wart ich auch einfach mit der Investition.

Das die Leistung des Prozessors gesteigert werden soll, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Mit einer solchen Aktion wär der Vorteil - ein - allgemeinen Standards - der Konsolen  gegenüber dem PC verloren


----------



## Lee (26. September 2008)

vinc schrieb:


> Das die Leistung des Prozessors gesteigert werden soll, kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen. Mit einer solchen Aktion wär der Vorteil - ein - allgemeinen Standards - der Konsolen  gegenüber dem PC verloren



Also von einer Leistungssteigerung habe ich nichts gelesen. 
Und selbst wenn. Höchstens Ladezeiten *könnten* dadurch eventuell verringert werden, flüssig spielbar *muss* das Spiel auch auf der alten PS3 sein.

Bei der PSP hat Sony ja auch den Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt. Dennoch funktioneren alle Spiele sowohl auf der Slim, als auch auf der Fat PSP...


----------



## push@max (26. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn. Höchstens Ladezeiten *könnten* dadurch eventuell verringert werden, flüssig spielbar *muss* das Spiel auch auf der alten PS3 sein.



Eben, man kann die neuen Spiele jetzt nicht auf die vielleicht verbesserte Leistung auslegen...man muss sich an der Leistung der ersten Konsolen halten. Man stelle sich vor, neue Spiele würden auf den Konsolen der ersten Generation ruckeln...


----------



## vinc (26. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Eben, man kann die neuen Spiele jetzt nicht auf die vielleicht verbesserte Leistung auslegen...man muss sich an der Leistung der ersten Konsolen halten. Man stelle sich vor, neue Spiele würden auf den Konsolen der ersten Generation ruckeln...



Dann wäre aber die oben angedeutete Leistungssteigerung recht sinnfrei, da dies dann wieder eine höhere Kühlung (gegenüber der Einsparung wegen der kleineren Die).
Einen erweiterten Speicher kann ich noch verstehen, wenn dies die Ladezeitenverkürzt.


----------



## push@max (26. September 2008)

Ich versteh die Leistungssteigerung der CPU bei der PSP ebenfalls nicht...aber ist mir egal, weil ich eh keine Konsole habe 

Ich würde allerdings bei der XBOX sowie der PS3 einen geringen Stromverbrauch aund eine geringe Wärmeentwicklung begrüßen. 

Man weiss ja nie, was man sich als nächstes kauft


----------



## vinc (26. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Leistungssteigerung der CPU bei der PSP ebenfalls nicht...aber ist mir egal, weil ich eh keine Konsole habe



Die Leistung der PSP hat sich ja insofern nicht gesteigert. Nur der "Arbeits/Flash" Speicher wurde vergrößert wodurch mehrere/größere Anwendungen/Plugins gleichzeitig laufen können und die Programme schneller laden.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. September 2008)

Könnte mann dann wieder auf der PS3, PS1 und PS2 Spiele daruf zocken ?


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

Das hat nichts mit der CPU zu tun. Das war AFAIK eine aufwändige Softwareemulation...


----------



## push@max (27. September 2008)

am Anfang wurde die Konsole mit einem Emulator-Chip ausgeliefert, um Kosten zu sparen ist Sony auf eine Software-Lösung umgestiegen, bei der erstmal kaum etwas ging.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Also von einer Leistungssteigerung habe ich nichts gelesen.
> Und selbst wenn. Höchstens Ladezeiten *könnten* dadurch eventuell verringert werden, flüssig spielbar *muss* das Spiel auch auf der alten PS3 sein.
> 
> Bei der PSP hat Sony ja auch den Arbeitsspeicher verdoppelt. Dennoch funktioneren alle Spiele sowohl auf der Slim, als auch auf der Fat PSP...



und bei der ps2 is der kerntakt angehoben worden von der slim variante
ich glaub von 550 auf 750 mhz


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (27. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> am Anfang wurde die Konsole mit einem Emulator-Chip ausgeliefert, um Kosten zu sparen ist Sony auf eine Software-Lösung umgestiegen, bei der erstmal kaum etwas ging.



aber auch das hamse verworfen weils immer wieder nur zu fehlern geführt hat


----------



## push@max (27. September 2008)

Mr.Ultimo schrieb:


> aber auch das hamse verworfen weils immer wieder nur zu fehlern geführt hat



also sind sie wieder mit einem Emu-Chip unterwegs?


----------



## AMDSempron (27. September 2008)

Hmm, irgendwie wird das bei den Konsolen auch immer undurchsichtiger mit den ganzen Varianten. Was bin ich froh, hier eine XBox rumstehen zu haben (ne XBox, nich so was komisches mit ner 360 dran  )Denn anscheinend scheint sich da der Bereich einzugrenzen. Denn ich glaube kaum, dass die Spielehersteller, wenn es zu einer Leistungssteigerung kommt, dann noch auf die altenChips Rücksicht nehmen, das ist schon oft in der PC Industrie passiert. Die Besitzer von den alten Konsolen werden dann dazu genötigt sich was neues zu kaufen oder in die Illegalität zu gucken um den Chip vllt. zu übertakten. Und ich weiß wie ätzend es ist, wenn ein SPiel auf einer Konsole ruckelt, ich hab für meine XBox NFSU2 und das läuft mit gefühlten 20FPS was nich so schön ist bei einem Rennspiel.

@ push@max:
Ich glaub, die ham jetz gar keine Chips oder ähnliches zum Emulieren, sodass man keine PS/PS2 Spiele mehr drauf spielen kann. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## vinc (27. September 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Ich glaub, die ham jetz gar keine Chips oder ähnliches zum Emulieren, sodass man keine PS/PS2 Spiele mehr drauf spielen kann. Bin mir aber nicht sicher.



PS Spiele kann man nach wie vor auf der PS3 Spielen. Diese wurden von Haus aus per Softwareemulation dargestellt. Allerdings sind die grafisch natürlich nicht so der Hammer (hab aber lediglich Driver ausprobiert).
Soweit ich weiß gibts da eine Kompatibilitäts Liste.

Es ging zudem mal das Gerücht herum, das Sony die PS2-Funktion wieder einführen will (per Software), aber ich denk mal dass kann man getrost als Ente werten.


----------



## push@max (27. September 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Denn ich glaube kaum, dass die Spielehersteller, wenn es zu einer Leistungssteigerung kommt, dann noch auf die altenChips Rücksicht nehmen, das ist schon oft in der PC Industrie passiert. Die Besitzer von den alten Konsolen werden dann dazu genötigt sich was neues zu kaufen oder in die Illegalität zu gucken um den Chip vllt. zu übertakten.



Aber genau das wäre für mich ein Grund auf eine Konsole umzusteigen. Einmal kaufen und sich die nächsten 4 Jahre keine Sorgen um ruckelnde Spiele Sorgen machen.

Wenn die Hersteller wirklich keine Rücksicht auf die älteren Konolen nehmen, ist das echt arm. Schließlich werden treue Kunden, die sofort eine neue Konsole zum hohen Preis und noch anfälliger Hardware gekauft haben irgendwo betrogen...meiner Ansicht nach.


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

Problem an diesem einmal kaufen ist, dass in 4 Jahren die Geräte einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß sind. Wenn man sich mal ansieht, wie die Spiele, die es zum Beispiel auf der PS2 und PC gab, im Vergleich aussehen...

Für mich war der Grund für eine PS3, dass es einige Spiele gibt, die gar nicht mehr für den PC erscheinen, welche ich unbedingt haben wollte. Den selben Grund hatte ich damals auch bei meiner PS2.


----------



## AMDSempron (27. September 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Aber genau das wäre für mich ein Grund auf eine Konsole umzusteigen. Einmal kaufen und sich die nächsten 4 Jahre keine Sorgen um ruckelnde Spiele Sorgen machen.
> 
> Wenn die Hersteller wirklich keine Rücksicht auf die älteren Konolen nehmen, ist das echt arm. Schließlich werden treue Kunden, die sofort eine neue Konsole zum hohen Preis und noch anfälliger Hardware gekauft haben irgendwo betrogen...meiner Ansicht nach.


Eben, so ist ja auch der Sinn einer Konsole. Allerdings kommt es mir so vor, als wenn sich die Konsolenhersteller immer mehr davon entfernen. Wie alt ist die PS3 jetzt? 1 1/2 Jahre? Das Teil ist schon ziemlich alt für PC Verhältnisse, allerdings für Konsolenverhältnisse nicht und soll jetzt wieder einmal aufgerüstet werden. Für mich ist das fast ein Grund keine Konsole zu kaufen, dann bleib ich lieber beim PC den ich dann auch nach Belieben aufrüsten und umbauen kann und hab nicht das Problem mit überteuerten Spielen.
Ach ja, siehs mal aus Sicht von Sony: Wenn die alten Konsolen nicht mehr richtig laufen dann werden sich die Leute die neue Konsole kaufen weil sie schließlich viele teure Spiele zuhause rumliegen haben die man nur noch für einen Bruchteil des Kaufpreises wieder verkaufen kann. Lohnt sich also für Sony mit den SPieleherstelllern zu kooperieren um dann die Spiele auf alten Konsolen nicht mehr perfekt laufen zu lassen.

@Lee: Das stimmt, das Konsolen nach 4 Jahren eine ziemlich veralterte HW haben, allerdings hatten die früheren Konsolen immer noch einen Vorteil, die Auflösung von PAL Fernsehern ist recht niedrig und deswegen konnte man die Grafik auch noch auf einem hohen Niveau halten ohne, dass es ruckelt. Mit HD Fernsehern is das aber weggebrochen


----------



## Pokerclock (27. September 2008)

Im Grunde ist es ja nichts anderes als Knallharte BWL. Der Produktlebenszyklus von einer Konsole ist in der Regel 4-5 Jahre. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die ersten Produktvariationen bereits nach dem zweiten Jahr auftauchen, was jetzt 2009 wäre.

Im Grunde macht der Typ in der Chefetage nur das, was er gelernt hat. Dummerweise übersieht er dabei die kaufentscheidenden Eigenschaften einer Konsole. Und das ist nun mal das langjährig unveränderte technische Design (u.a.).

Was würde dazu besser passen als die Unterstützung von älteren Spielen? Das wäre eine der besten Möglichkeiten potenzielle Käufer von der Konkurrenz abzuhalten, weil sie gerne ihre alten Spiele (die nix mehr Wert sind außer für den Besitzer) weiterspielen wollen.

Bei mir lagern auch noch alte PS Perlen, die auch noch Regelmäßig gespielt werden. Würde die PS3 uneingeschränkt diese unterstützen (und PS2-Spiele), dann würde ich Geld dafür hinblättern. Aber so nicht, wo ich nach jedem Firmware-Update Angst haben muss, dass meine Spiele nicht mehr funzen.


----------



## Brzeczek (27. September 2008)

Also wie jetzt, das habe ich nicht ganz verstanden  

Auf der Aktuellen PS3 die im Handel ist kann man per Software Lösung PS1 und PS2 Games drauf zocken ?!


----------



## Lee (27. September 2008)

Nein^^

Nur PS1 Spiele. PS2 nicht


----------



## Brzeczek (27. September 2008)

Lee schrieb:


> Nein^^
> 
> Nur PS1 Spiele. PS2 nicht





Aso ok und es gibt keine möglichkeit das die PS3 das nacher könnte ? 

Oder bringt Sony wieder irgentwann eine Raus die das kann ?


----------



## vinc (27. September 2008)

AMDSempron schrieb:


> Wie alt ist die PS3 jetzt? 1 1/2 Jahre? Das Teil ist schon ziemlich alt für PC Verhältnisse, allerdings für Konsolenverhältnisse nicht und soll jetzt wieder einmal aufgerüstet werden.



Naja, sie ist noch nicht wirklich alt. Das Problem bei der PS3 ist, dass angedacht war grafische Berechnungen von der CellCPU rechnen zu lassen. Dies würde unter das Stichwort Raytracing fallen. Der RSX Chip ist dabei nur eine Übergangslösung.
Nun ist eben das Problem, dass viele Spielehersteller unabhänig von der Plattform ihre Spiele entwickeln wollen, um möglichst viele Kunden mit unterschiedlichen Konsolen (PS3, XBOX 360) und evtl sogar noch den PC zu erreichen. Daher orientieren sie sich an der XBOX360 um danach zu portieren. Man siehts an einigen PS3 exklusiven Titel, dass einiges mit der PS3 möglich wäre, wenn mans eben direkt für diese programmieren würde.
Somit hoffe ich dass die Zeit einfach ausgereiftere Spiele und auch eine noch schönere Grafik mit sich bringt.




Brzeczek schrieb:


> Aso ok und es gibt keine möglichkeit das die PS3 das nacher könnte ?
> 
> Oder bringt Sony wieder irgentwann eine Raus die das kann ?


Wie oben geschrieben gabs mal das Gerücht Sony würde eine die PS2 Funktionalität zurückbringen. Ich würde darauf aber nicht bauen.


----------



## vinc (27. September 2008)

dead body schrieb:


> Da lob ich mir doch meine "alte" PS3  Ein gefühltes Jahrzehnt vorher vorbestellt und dann gleich am Launch-Tag eine erhalten  Meines Wissens werkelt da noch ein 90 nm Prozessor drin, dafür kann ich damit problemlos alle PS2 und PS Spiele spielen  Auch wenn sie vielleicht ein wenig heiß wird (warm ist da untertrieben), dreht der Lüfter nur alle 30-60 Minuten voll auf und schnurrt dann nach 5 Minuten leise weiter.
> Es ist mir unverständlich warum Sony die schöne PS3 so kastriert hat und jetzt für 400€ verkloppt. Die 600€ für das alte Modell halte ich sogar heute noch für völlig angemessen, verglichen mit dem Preis für einen gleichwertigen PC. Vielleicht sind die ganzen Leute schuld, die die PS3 von anfang an zu überteuert fanden. "Ist doch nur ne Konsole. Dafür zahl ich doch keine 600€ da kann ich mir ja gleich nen neuen PC kaufen." Die müssen sich dann auch nich beschweren, dass sie auf einem 400€-Modell ihre PS2 Spiele nicht mehr spielen können.



Problem dabei ist, ne PS3 für 600€ verkauft sich nur an Freaks, ne PS3 für 400€ verkauft sich an HD Fetischisten und eine PS3 für 200-300€ würde sich an die große Masse verkaufen.
Klar ist, dass man die PS3 nicht von Anfang an für wenig Geld unters Volk bringen kann - aber eben nach und nach. Durch Weiterentwicklung der PS3 und somit verbesserten Produktionsprozessen und günstigere Hardware kann dies erreicht werden.

Dass die PS3 vielleicht jetzt noch ihre 600€ wert ist, kann schon sein - nur eben kauft sie dann keiner. Dadurch dass die Spiele so teuer sind wird eben diese Differenz auf 400€ ausgeglichen. Und Sony hat da den Vorteil, dass ihre Kiste noch nicht "gecracked" ist - die Betonung liegt hier allerdings bei noch. Zwar würde der Absatz der PS3 dann steigen, Sony aber nichts mehr durch die Spiele verdienen (ergo müsste dann der Preis wieder auf 600€ hoch )


----------



## boss3D (27. September 2008)

Hört sich gut an. Ich plane für das nächste Jahr den Kauf einer Konsole, da ich keine Lust mehr habe, meinen PC weiter aufzurüsten, sobald meine neue HD4870 da ist. Bei mir stehen in einem Jahr Führerschein und erstes Auto an und das kostet nunmal nicht wenig ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## AMDSempron (27. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an. Ich plane für das nächste Jahr den Kauf einer Konsole, da ich keine Lust mehr habe, meinen PC weiter aufzurüsten, sobald meine neue HD4870 da ist. Bei mir stehen in einem Jahr Führerschein und erstes Auto an und das kostet nunmal nicht wenig ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


Mit dem Problem kämpfe ich momentan, allerdings hab ich weder Grafikkarte noch Führerschein noch Geld und wollte eig im November anfangen und dieses Jahr noch ne neue GraKa und ne neue HDD holen 

naja, ZZT


----------



## heartcell (29. September 2008)

toll, mein kumpel hat glück gehabt.

eines tages (letzte woche) kam er nach hause und sieht ein großes paket da stehn, welches an ihn adressiert ist.
er denkt sich:" ich hab doch garnix bestellt"
tja als er es auf machte, stellte er fest, das er ne playstation 3 (80GB HDD) +GTA 4 und einem weiteren Spiel gewonnen hatte.

er macht einmal bei einer Verlosung mit und gewinnt.
bei mir ist es genau anders rum


----------



## push@max (29. September 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> toll, mein kumpel hat glück gehabt.
> 
> eines tages (letzte woche) kam er nach hause und sieht ein großes paket da stehn, welches an ihn adressiert ist.
> er denkt sich:" ich hab doch garnix bestellt"
> ...



Ich würde vor Freude die Wand hochgehen, mal eben ein Preis von über 400€ gewonnen.


----------

